# Sim City Five



## Crispy (Feb 29, 2012)

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-02-29-simcity-5-concept-art-leaks-report

Colour me interested. Although I found SC4 far too complex. I hope they tone it down a bit for 5.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 29, 2012)

Like x 1000000

And no, they better not dumb it down for likes of you.


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 29, 2012)

SimCity 4 was very unforgiving and the cities were too small. This might be good- it'd be great if they finally made it possible to build European or Far Eastern style cities.


----------



## Epona (Mar 1, 2012)

Crispy said:


> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-02-29-simcity-5-concept-art-leaks-report
> 
> Colour me interested. *Although I found SC4 far too complex. I hope they tone it down a bit for 5.*


 
What the... I fucking hope they DON'T tone down the complexity, there's a serious shortage of complex games on the market in recent years, pretty much every long running complex game series I can think of off the top of my head has been toned down and streamlined to make it more marketable to a wider audience. The last fucking thing I want to see is another good series reduced to a set of simplified options with fancy graphics that are supposed to make up for it (CIV 5 I am looking at you), I'd rather this sort of game were more complex, not less - those of you who can't cope with it should fuck off back to shooting things   In all seriousness though, you probably like a hundred more games than I do, so why wish for one of the few game series I like to be the hundred and first catering to you, leaving one less catering to me?

I agree with Stigmata that the cities were too small in 4.  Although the PC I had when it came out could barely handle it, so I imagine that there were technical restrictions


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 1, 2012)

At the very most, all that says is "we're thinking of making SimCity 5".


----------



## Garek (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't hope they tone it down I simply hope they bring back the fun. I wouldn't have minded SImCity 4's difficulty so much if had had that lovely thick layer of Maxis humour. 

SimCIty 2000 is still one of the greatest games ever made.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes please.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 17, 2012)

I didn't find it complex. I found it boring and formulaic. If you want to succeed in SC4 you built different cities that play off each other: a residential one, an agricultural one, a commercial one etc etc with strong transport links between (train and subway systems). So there you are, that's the answer. Now you know it how boring is executing it?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 17, 2012)

SC4 was too hard - I didn't think anyone was in doubt of that, and it could also be relentlessly tedious and fiddly (e.g. trying to find your stiking clinic amid your skyscrapers)


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Aug 17, 2012)

looks brilliant.

I liked 4 as well.

SimCity is the only computer game I like or am capable of playing so this would be very good news...


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm basically a computer game idiot and don't play any other games. But I like SimCity. I don't really understand why there aren't any decent similar games out there that aren't at least 10 years old.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 17, 2012)

Around that time gameplay started to be sacrificed for 3D. Gimme a diamond shaped grid any day...


----------



## The Groke (Aug 18, 2012)

It looks great from the previews but I am massively pissed off they are going down the Diablo 3 route and implementing always on DRM in the guise of "Online features"

I don't want enforced Online gameplay features in my Sim City thanks - just leave me the hell alone to play it.



Beta sign-ups are now ongoing if people are interested...you will need an EA Origin account.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 18, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> I'm basically a computer game idiot and don't play any other games. But I like SimCity. I don't really understand why there aren't any decent similar games out there that aren't at least 10 years old.


 
There is the Cities XL franchise which is sort of Ok and Anno 2070 is in that arena and pretty recent - maybe give that a whirl.


----------



## Epona (Aug 18, 2012)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Around that time gameplay started to be sacrificed for 3D. Gimme a diamond shaped grid any day...


 
*cough* "Isometric"


----------



## Epona (Aug 18, 2012)

The Groke said:


> Beta sign-ups are now ongoing if people are interested...you will need an EA Origin account.


 
Fuck fuck fuck - nothing that is on EA Origin has thus far convinced me to sign up to a second gaming client (Steam being the one I already use), and this isn't changing my mind - what are EA thinking ffs, this makes me less likely to buy their product. Make it available in the same place I get most of my other games, and I'd be far more likely to buy it. Hopefully they'll work that out eventually.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 18, 2012)

Well Sim City 4 Deluxe and The Sims are on Steam...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 18, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I didn't find it complex. I found it boring and formulaic. If you want to succeed in SC4 you built different cities that play off each other: a residential one, an agricultural one, a commercial one etc etc with strong transport links between (train and subway systems). So there you are, that's the answer. Now you know it how boring is executing it?


 
...and a city to house all those nasty power stations and rubbish dumps. IIRC pollution never spread from one city to another.


----------



## Tankus (Aug 18, 2012)

quite liked sc4 with rush hour ...thought that its sequel  " societies" utterly sucked


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 18, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I didn't find it complex. I found it boring and formulaic. If you want to succeed in SC4 you built different cities that play off each other: a residential one, an agricultural one, a commercial one etc etc with strong transport links between (train and subway systems). So there you are, that's the answer. Now you know it how boring is executing it?


 
If you find it boring building cities you should probably go play a game with guns and stuff.


----------



## Chz (Aug 19, 2012)

The Groke said:


> There is the Cities XL franchise which is sort of Ok and Anno 2070 is in that arena and pretty recent - maybe give that a whirl.


2070 plays like a bad mod of Anno 1404 - which is a brilliant game so I suppose 2070 isn't too bad on that count. 

I haven't tried Cities XL, but I've never heard great stuff about it. Basically that it fills the gap SimCity has left competently but not particularly well.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 19, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> If you find it boring building cities you should probably go play a game with guns and stuff.



I found it boring that there's only really one way to succeed at it. It's certainly interesting when you're starting out with it.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 4, 2012)

Looking very cool 

However, it will require an always-on internet connection


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 4, 2012)

Aren't most net connections always on nowadays? I suppose it would be a pain if you had to hammer a 3g dongle in order to play it.


----------



## Epona (Oct 4, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Aren't most net connections always on nowadays?


 
I expect they are, if you live in "I'm alright Jack" land.

Personally, my local exchange is ancient, all the wiring is ancient, my internet goes down every fucking time it rains.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 4, 2012)

Well that's me told.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 4, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I found it boring that there's only really one way to succeed at it. It's certainly interesting when you're starting out with it.


Sort of the case with all of the SimCity games IME. There is one "best practice model" and doing things another way might let you survive, but you won't do as well. Also, Civ, a lot of the time.

It would be more interesting if you could play with some of the parameters to reflect different planning models or economic theories - SC has always been very car-obsessed for instance, and pretty much insists you have roads for them - or even just special circumstances of location or history. Maybe there's a war on, which affects your population but also provides extra funding for certain types of industry, or prohibition in the rest of the country.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 4, 2012)

Did anyone ever play it with disasters switched on? My economy was usually on such a knife edge that it really needed to remain untroubled from hurricanes etc.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 9, 2012)

Was watching some video of this earlier, looks very nice!


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 9, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Did anyone ever play it with disasters switched on? My economy was usually on such a knife edge that it really needed to remain untroubled from hurricanes etc.


 
Haha....me too! I did however like to rain unexpected havoc on my citizens from time to time. Fresh after a save obviously


----------

